# Gedney station Lincs March 2014



## redT1ger (May 8, 2014)

Theres several of these abandoned railway stations around the countryside. A lot of branch lines were shut in the 60's following the report by Dr Beeching.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 9, 2014)

I love these old stations.thanks for sharing


----------



## Whiteknight841 (May 9, 2014)

Such a shame. Thank you for capturing it before it inevitably gets torn down : )


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Such a shame. Thank you for capturing it before it inevitably gets torn down : )



Visited this gem around two years ago, Part of the once might MGN Joint Railway from Leicester to Great Yarmouth, closed 28th February 1959. The hole in the floor in the room with the boarded up fireplace was caused by me, on my second visit, midway through a shot with, tripod, and Fuji, the floor gave way and down went Shuck camera and all!!!  Luckily I stopped when my feet hit the ground, just as my elbows made contact with the floor!OUCH! Needless to say, I then collapsed into fits of hysterical laughter, and clambered out! Just a few bruises and cuts!. Brilliant shots, by the way. Did you find the station nameboard on platform 2?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2014)

Ah Dr Beeching he had a lot to answer for! Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## ronthebike (May 16, 2014)

nice pics,


----------



## Ade G (May 16, 2014)

Great shots, interestingly my surname is Gidney, slightly different spelling but historically it originates from the place name Gedney


----------



## Farmerboy (May 17, 2014)

Good photo's. Looks in better condition outside than inside. Local to me too but never visited.


----------



## The Wombat (May 17, 2014)

interesting stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Labb (May 18, 2014)

Great shots. I have been to this stations several times. It is a shame that is is just falling to pieces


----------

